# 1dx mk2 Movie Recording has been stopped automatically



## brianftpc (May 29, 2017)

This just started happening to me 2 days ago when I was trying to shoot 4k outside in 90 degree heat on a tennis court...so i thought it was simply the heat. I was getting the buffer symbol sometimes so I thought maybe the heat was slowing down the camera's ability to write 4k to the Cfast 2 card. Now I am indoors in 70 degree temps and its writing to the card for 4 seconds and giving me this message. I have not been outside or used the camera in 2 days so it is at room temp. Its doing this on all 4k fps settings. It did this to me on 1080p 60fps as well after 90 seconds. I am using the new battery that came with the 1dx mk2 as well. The card is the SanDisk Extreme Pro 64 GB CFast 2.0. I shot a wedding ceremony with it in 4k 30fps just 3 weeks ago outside and it filled the card up without turning off. What might be the issue? What could have changed. I formatted the card in camera in case file size was an issue due to formatting format.


----------



## brianftpc (May 29, 2017)

Just put the camera in the freezer and it shot 23.976p 4k for 3 minutes then without turning it off it shot 54 more seconds outside the freezer in 70 degree temps. Will not shoot anything above 23.976p without turning off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2017)

I assume you tried a backup card? Formatting a card in camera does nothing to fix a card error, it just marks the fat table to show the file is deleted, when it is still there along with any corruption.

Since card failures are virtually always the first suspect, try another, or at least, do a low level format in a computer. That takes a long time, because a zero or one is written to every memory location on the card, and bad locations are identified and mapped out. Card rescue software has a erase function, which is the same thing. Using the card rescue software or in computer formatting is far more reliable than in-camera formatting as far as fixing errors.

If a 2nd card does not fix the issue, its off to Canon. Your issue is not normal.


----------



## tpatana (May 30, 2017)

If the freezer really helped, could be the heat sink detached. Hopefully it's the memory card though, not fun if you have to ship the camera to cps.


----------



## brianftpc (May 30, 2017)

Thanks to google I found that Sandisk offers a program called CFast 2.0 Full Format and Refresh Tool. I filled the card up twice videoing in 60p and 29.97p after using the tool. I assume it simply does a low level format. I just found it odd that putting the camera in the freezer made it work. I am relieved that it was the card bc I have a 4k shoot coming up next week and my camera's warranty ran out May 3rd.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 4, 2017)

That seems like a common error. Had the same issue with a cheap brand card. Regular Windows format tool helped, no error after format shooting 4K 60p. I believe that was a joke about using a freezer. The 1dx2 doesn't overheat.


----------

